# mit crypt() verschlüsseln, aber wie entschlüsseln?



## fishguts (21. April 2002)

*pw verschlüsseln und wieder entschlüsseln - wie?*

ich habe für einen .htaccess-schutz ein passwort mit der crypt() funktion verschlüsselt
jetzt will ich mir das paaswort aber wieder entschlüsselt anzeigen lassen, wie stell ich das an, wenn das verschlüsselte pw in der variablen $pass gespeichert ist?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (21. April 2002)

Zitat von http://de.php.net/manual/de/function.crypt.php:


> Der veschlüsselte String kann nicht entschlüsselt werden, da *crypt()* eine Einweg-Verschlüsselung ist.




reima


----------



## fishguts (21. April 2002)

hoppla, muss ich übersehen haben...

dan stell ich die frage mal anders:
ich möchet ein passwort verschlüsselt in eine .php-datei schreiben
verschlüsseln müsst ich es vorher mit einem anderen script
in der .php-datei soll das pw jetzt wieder entschlüsselt werden um es auszugeben
wichtig beo der ganzen prozedur, is, dass ich das verschlüsselte pw immer noch mit jedem beliebigen texteditor schreiben kann und es nicht in irgendwelche absolut unverständlichen zeichen umgewandelt wird
vielleich kann mir ja jetzt jemand helfen


----------



## gamoo (21. April 2002)

hmmmmmm

mach doch folgendes......


schreibe das passwort welches du vorher durch einen crypt() durchjagst in deine php datei und vergleich es bei deinem aufruf mit crypt($eingegebenes_passwort).......


so vergleichst du zwei gecryptete sachen aus dem selben ursprung...


----------

